# Rhodium went up a bit today



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2021)

Rhodium went up a bit today


----------



## Gold (Sep 14, 2021)

That's INSANE!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 14, 2021)

Holy moly...
I wonder if this is playing a part...
https://www.ksl.com/article/50241378/solar-panel-shortage-cant-stop-a-record-sales-year


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 14, 2021)

It was just a mistake.

It actually dropped $1,800 to $9,500.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Sep 14, 2021)

What Dave said. Additionally, I find that Kitco tickers are frequently inaccurate. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 14, 2021)

Never rely on the "ticker" at the bottom of the screen. At times, it can be off by hours or days, or like today, just way wrong.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 14, 2021)

I posted it to prove that point. Somebody messed it up big time today, with probably just an added zero.


----------



## Gold (Sep 15, 2021)

You mean i went out and bought all these cats for nothing! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alondro (Feb 16, 2022)

Now over $20,000/troy oz.

That's about $600/gram. Wow... Purifying 2 grams a week would bring a comfortable annual income!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Feb 16, 2022)

Anyone who knows about a better app instead of Kitco?
It is "always" low and as for now have not updated their Rhodium price or graph for at least a week.
At the time of writing 17000 usd/toz


----------

